# Baghdad Blasts Kill 40



## High_Gravity (Jun 24, 2011)

Baghdad Blasts Kill 40 









> BAGHDAD -- Four bombs ripped through Shiite neighborhoods in Baghdad Thursday evening, killing at least 40 people in the worst violence the capital has seen in months, Iraqi officials said. An American civilian aid specialist working to improve education in Iraq was killed in a separate attack.
> 
> The violence underscored the fragile nature of the security gains in Iraq at a time when American forces are preparing to withdraw by the end of this year and the challenges facing the State Department personnel and American contractors who would continue on after the U.S. military is gone.
> 
> ...



Baghdad Blasts Kill 40


----------



## Ropey (Jun 24, 2011)

Shia slaughter the Sunni.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O6SzMB4Smg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Iraq shia leaders saying kill sunni's&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHJXLbDMwv4&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;shia Death Squads - Iraq - Part-1/5-&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVXTnMgCTts&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;shia Death Squads - Iraq - Part-2/5-&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FII36f2laD4&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;shia Death Squads - Iraq - Part-3/5-&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQGyxeJN064&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;shia Death Squads - Iraq - Part-4/5-&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXj-Gwe4oyI&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;shia death squads 5-5&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Then the Sunni response. Then the Shia response. Lather, rinse and repeat.

On and on it goes. Where it stops? Nobody knows...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 24, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Shia slaughter the Sunni.
> YouTube - &#x202a;Iraq shia leaders saying kill sunni's&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;shia Death Squads - Iraq - Part-1/5-&#x202c;&rlm;
> ...



I have a bad feeling these attacks are just an appetizer compared to whats being planned against the remaining US Forces, I hope to god I am wrong.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ Yes, that is also the pattern.  America's pattern is to run after the slaughter of  large groups of Americans a la Sudan, Lebanon, etc. etc.

The next time? No boots at all. 

Yes, I know what that entails.

No boots.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 24, 2011)

Remember all the rosy scenarios of the right?  Get rid of Sadam and bring them democracy and they will be just like us kind of mentality.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 24, 2011)

Ropey said:


> ^^ Yes, that is also the pattern.  America's pattern is to run after the slaughter of  large groups of Americans a la Sudan, Lebanon, etc. etc.
> 
> The next time? No boots at all.
> 
> ...



Yep let them live in their own mess.
If they poke their nose out of their country bite it off otherwise let them make their own way.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 24, 2011)

Ropey said:


> ^^ Yes, that is also the pattern.  America's pattern is to run after the slaughter of  large groups of Americans a la Sudan, Lebanon, etc. etc.
> 
> The next time? No boots at all.
> 
> ...



Some of the smarter insurgents probably just want to wait until the US leaves the country completely so they can just attack the weaker Iraqi Military, the more Militant ones namely the foreign fighters in Iraq want to attack the American forces while they are vulnerable, that is the whole reason they came to Iraq. I have a very bad feeling about this mixture in that country.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 24, 2011)

Ahh isn't religion wonderful?


----------



## manifold (Jun 24, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Ahh isn't religion wonderful?



It's a blast.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## RoccoR (Jun 25, 2011)

manifold, uscitizen, _* et al,*_

Iraq was suppose to be a success.



manifold said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh isn't religion wonderful?
> ...


*(COMMENT)*


Don't say too much.  The next thing you'll know - Congress will have the US Mission boosted by 150% and well spend another $800B on the rat hole.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Ropey (Jun 25, 2011)

^^* No more boots on the ground in the ME. *


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 25, 2011)

o fuck kill em all and let your gods sort them....i am still going with stay out of it and just let them all kill each other off...seems to be what they (religious people) want to do


----------



## Ropey (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ Yes, you are clearly lost from empathy strolling bones. Yes, it's a fight and people die in fights.

That's worse thinking than their thinking is as they only want to kill each other to gain power over each other rather than kill each other fully off. 

But you say "kill them all"?  How does someone with this kind of mindset get such high reps?

Inconsistency in mindset is how.  Bipolar much? Be nice in a Birthday thread and then call for millions upon millions of deaths?  And you are against religion.  You would kill more in one post than all the wars in the ME.k

Combined. Ever!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xETxm4aHu-4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Guns N' Roses-You're Crazy&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Neg for you.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 25, 2011)

apparently ropey has never heard the term

Kill Them All And Let God Sort Them Out - Urban Legends


it is a popular saying with the 82nd airborne...based at ft bragg nc...where i was for a while....

now ropey are you just gonna go on and on like this?  really?  everything i say you are going to twist into some hate thing....like the other day when i said contracts to fill and cats to kill...the full quote....i do believe is...'contracts to fill, eggs to hatch and cats to kill'  stamper said it i do believe....but alas you just want to twist everything i say...go for it....

and please stop pming me?


----------



## Ropey (Jun 25, 2011)

^^Oh, I've heard of it before.

It's as sick as what you said imo.



strollingbones said:


> and please stop pming me?



I clarified my apology to you regarding calling you a "Biatch".  You said not to respond to you anymore. I sent a "." and nothing else to let you know that no more responses to your neg and my apology for calling you a "Biatch" would be forthcoming. That was my last pm. There will be no more.

You do like to  play the victim and then call for millions of deaths.



strollingbones said:


> but alas you just want to twist everything i say...go for it.





strollingbones said:


> o fuck kill em all and let your gods sort them....i am still going with stay out of it and just let them all kill each other off...seems to be what they (religious people) want to do



Twist?


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 25, 2011)

whatever ropey whatever


----------

